# March Shop Update: New Violet Flowers and Aquamarine Birthstone!



## Justin (Mar 2, 2017)

*March Shop Update
New Violet Flowers and Aquamarine Birthstone!*
​Hey everyone, it's time for our latest flowers to March on in to the TBT Shop!

Here's the latest:


*Added:*

Purple Violet - 39 Bells, through April 30th
White Violet - 39 Bells, through April 30th
Yellow Violet - 39 Bells, through April 30th
March Birthstone (Aquamarine) - 299 Bells, through March 31st
*Removed:*

Red Lily
White Lily
Yellow Lily
January Birthstone (Garnet)







Our final brand new set of flowers, the lovely Violets, are now available in the Shop until the end of April for 39 Bells each! These flowers were first introduced in Animal Crossing: New Leaf on the Nintendo 3DS. Pick them up ASAP before they disappear to make sure you don't miss out. As always, the Lily flowers have been removed from the Shop.










We've also _Switched_ out the birthstone this month with the March Aquamarine available now. Grab it until the end of the month for 299 Bells. 




Given that we've now released all six main series of flowers, some of you may now be asking about the possibility of hybrid colours in the future. Unfortunately, we're not quite ready to announce any specific plans on when or how they'll be released, but you can definitely expect them at some point in the future.


----------



## N a t (Mar 2, 2017)

FLOWERSSSSSSSSS

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks again for the lovely flowers guys D;


----------



## kayleee (Mar 2, 2017)

Yey


----------



## seliph (Mar 2, 2017)

Justin said:


> We've also *Switched*



*skeletons booing*


----------



## N a t (Mar 2, 2017)

gyro said:


> *skeletons booing*



I didn't even notice what he did until you said something, oml


----------



## Flare (Mar 2, 2017)

Didn't know I slept for a month! 
New collectibles seem like a pleasure.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome! ^_^


----------



## Flare (Mar 2, 2017)

Can imagine wars on the Blue and Pink Roses. :l
Also, maybe the Purple and Blue Pansies.  :3


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

Violets... hm... neat.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

at long last!


----------



## roseflower (Mar 2, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 2, 2017)

there aren't any yellow violets in-game wth is this nonsense

- - - Post Merge - - -

also



Justin said:


> through April 30th





Justin said:


> until the end of March



please make up your mind




Justin said:


> Given that we've now released all six main series of flowers, some of you may now be asking about the possibility of hybrid colours in the future. Unfortunately, we're not quite ready to announce any specific plans on when or how they'll be released, but you can definitely expect them at some point in the future.



screw the hybrids, where's my mislabeled lily of the valley collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

Ooh, thanks staff!  Can't wait for hybrids.


----------



## Ayaya (Mar 2, 2017)

Never thought I'd be poor in virtual currencies from buying flowers


----------



## lichia (Mar 2, 2017)

nice! the birthstone looks great


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 2, 2017)

Yay! Two more purple collectibles for my collection!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ooh, thanks staff!  Can't wait for hybrids.



Oh yes! Will definitely part with my TBT for pink collectibles!


----------



## Corrie (Mar 2, 2017)

YAAY!! I love the violets!! They are incredibly pretty! <3


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> there aren't any yellow violets in-game wth is this nonsense



just these


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 2, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> just these



oh, well then

destroy the wiki


----------



## Asutoro (Mar 2, 2017)

I couldn't see the January birthstone in the first place


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2017)

Asutoro said:


> I couldn't see the January birthstone in the first place



he meant February


----------



## Chicha (Mar 2, 2017)

Aww, they look cute! I'll be buying a few yellow ones later on.

Love all the flower collectibles. Thanks staff!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 2, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> he meant February



so between this and the 2 different removal dates error, justin just typed this up in his sleep, didn't he?


----------



## Silversea (Mar 2, 2017)

39 bells each?? RIP in pieces bank account.


----------



## Katewho93 (Mar 3, 2017)

Yessss. God bless


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2017)

so cute, of course they'll just be added to my hoardes of collectibles. I'm an awful person.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 3, 2017)

yaaay  thanks for the flowers <3


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 4, 2017)

any chance of a shop restock this month?  i can't recall any since May of last year.  I'm giving away a peach collectible in my St. David's Day giveaway thread on the TBT marketplace board, so i'll be looking to buy another peach, por favor...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> any chance of a shop restock this month?  i can't recall any since May of last year.  I'm giving away a peach collectible in my St. David's Day giveaway thread on the TBT marketplace board, so i'll be looking to buy another peach, por favor...



Yes.  Please restock, staff!  I really would love an Apple...


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 5, 2017)

Vio - LIT
I hope no one else made this joke


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 5, 2017)

time to grow my collection ;; v ;;


----------



## NeonxVandal (Mar 17, 2017)

No shamrocks today?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 17, 2017)

Aww man.  Why no Spring Shamrocks today?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 17, 2017)

NeonxVandal said:


> No shamrocks today?





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Aww man.  Why no Spring Shamrocks today?



my recollection is that they were introduced last year around 9 pm EST, so you never know....  (altho if you find the old thread for it, they might have said it was a one time thing...)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 17, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> my recollection is that they were introduced last year around 9 pm EST, so you never know....  (altho if you find the old thread for it, they might have said it was a one time thing...)



Hmm.  How much were they last year?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hmm.  How much were they last year?



317 tbt to match the date iirc.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm very disappointed in the lack of Spring Shamrock.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm sure you guys could start buying threads and get some for less than the original shop price....


----------



## NeonxVandal (Mar 17, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> my recollection is that they were introduced last year around 9 pm EST, so you never know....  (altho if you find the old thread for it, they might have said it was a one time thing...)



Aw thanks for the info! Nothing in shops at the moment. You may be right, could have been a 1 time thing. :?


Edit:
Ahh, you were right! 

 Original thread here


----------

